# Guinni Pig Shuffle-Bum



## Iggy (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey,

My guinni pig, Cream, has been shuffling himself along for ages. He's blind so I wondered if that had anything to do with it. I took him to the vet and she said that he had a neck indury. 
She gave us some pain killers to give to him (strangly enough he loved the taste of it, lol) two weeks on and he's definately not in any more pain but he's still shuffling. 

Do you think it's just him or is there something wrong with him?


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Most entire male ( boar ) cavies do this its a way of scenting , nothing to worry about atall


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

David C said:


> Most entire male ( boar ) cavies do this its a way of scenting , nothing to worry about atall


This is true, if he he is "bum dragging" periodically this could be the reason. However if he is having difficulty walking, with a hopping or shuffling gait it could be a vitamin C deficiency, causing pain in his joints 

If he gets a good dry guinea pig food and lot's of fresh veggies and fruit, this shouldn't be an issue. You can get vitamin drops from pet store, so if in doubt, might be worth a go 

Hope he is okay!

x


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry i didnt read the first post properly , was very tired when i replied after having no sleep for 24 hours lol , as Amethyst said it could be vit C defficiancy i would go and buy some of the effervecant vic c tablets from somewhere like boots or superdrug and put this in his water , also make sure he is getting plenty veg every day , all my cavies get a good mix of cellery , curly kale , spring greens and carrots every day and i also feed them on burges superguinea exell pellets which also contain vit c , you have to remember though with these kinds of feed once the bag has been opened the vit c content dwindles very quickly so fresh veggies are always a must .


----------

